# Kribensis - trouble with love!! heeeelllppp!!!



## Stuart (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all

to cut a long story short i have recently returned back to the hobby a wanted to see if i can breed kribs as i did a few years ago, i bought a lovely looking bright vibrant male and the fattest female i could find. However the path of love really isnt running smoothley and my female is now almost permantley hiding down the side of my filter as when the male locks onto her he heads straight for her completely ignoring the other fish that i have in my tank (see signature below).

luckily my take has plenty of hiding places so no hard has come to her however it doesnt seem fair to her... 

my question is this should i take her back to the shop and ask if i can swap??

add and additional female?

or get rid of the male (little hesitant to do as he is very handsome)?

or can anyone offer any advice on how i can encourage them to get along? ( i feed them on a daily diet of blood work, daphinia & flake food.

what am i doing wrong????


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

To get a breeding pair you will need to add multiple females. Once the male chooses a female you remove the rest.

Putting a male and female in together unfortunately does not mean instant love. You may find if the male can get to her he will kill here, obviously they are not a match.


----------

